# CSR's



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Got some CRS' for 1.99 a lb.  I know not cheap but they looked good.

Got the mini basket loaded.



Taters on the lower rack.



Flipped.



Sauced with this when about done.





Took bout 3 hours at 275.


Nice smoke ring



And my plate full.


----------



## noboundaries (Apr 26, 2015)

Dang that made me hungry!  I suddenly gotta go sauce my ribs.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice lookin CRS's & meal all together Adam.... That CSR smoke looks tasty, awesome smoke man !  

:beercheer:


----------



## b-one (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great Adam


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Dang that made me hungry!  I suddenly gotta go sauce my ribs.



Thanks, I don't usually sauce stuff.  But they were very good.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

b-one said:


> Looks great!



Thanks




bmudd14474 said:


> Looks great Adam
> 
> Thanks Brian


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks Great, Adam!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Mighty Tasty!---------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think I paid $2.59 years ago!!

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Nice lookin CRS's & meal all together Adam.... That CSR smoke looks tasty, awesome smoke man !
> 
> :beercheer:



Thanks Justin


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Adam!!:drool :drool
> 
> Mighty Tasty!---------:points:
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear, and I thought a paid to much.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 26, 2015)

Those look delicious and I knew who's thread it was going to be before I clicked the picture........

Man that is a mouthwatering plate of food.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Those look delicious and I knew who's thread it was going to be before I clicked the picture........
> 
> Man that is a mouthwatering plate of food.



And how did you know that?



Lol.     Thanks man.


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

Looks great! I love CSRs, but have not smoked them yet. Definitely will give it a go now! Thanks for posting, David.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Looks great! I love CSRs, but have not smoked them yet. Definitely will give it a go now! Thanks for posting, David.



You wont cook them any other way once you smoke them.

Just make sure to go to probe tender, not by temp.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2015)

c farmer said:


> You wont cook them any other way once you smoke them.
> 
> Just make sure to go to probe tender, not by temp.


Loin cut CSR you have to go by temp....Shoulder def probe tender. 

Most of the ones we have here are loin...I look for the bone in loin if I can find them. I'm ways feeling up the plastic looking for the bone ones, way more juicy tender and flavorful imo.

Tasty meal Adam!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 26, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Sota D said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great! I love CSRs, but have not smoked them yet. Definitely will give it a go now! Thanks for posting, David.
> ...



That's great info, some smokes go by probe tender & some by IT !  Nice info Adam !   Thumbs Up


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 26, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Loin cut CSR you have to go by temp....Shoulder def probe tender.
> 
> Most of the ones we have here are loin...I look for the bone in loin if I can find them. I'm ways feeling up the plastic looking for the bone ones, way more juicy tender and flavorful imo.



Dont know if I have ever seen them without the bone here.


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

c farmer said:


> You wont cook them any other way once you smoke them.
> 
> Just make sure to go to probe tender, not by temp.


Great to know, I would have smoked them to 145* and pulled them off. Thanks for the tip. You use the toothpick test like on ribs?


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Dont know if I have ever seen them without the bone here.


You must have more shoulder you're way and they will have the bone but most of the loin are boneless although some will have some bone.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 26, 2015)

Sota D said:


> Great to know, I would have smoked them to 145* and pulled them off. Thanks for the tip. You use the toothpick test like on ribs?


If yours were loin cut then you did good...don't cook those past about where you did.


----------



## sota d (Apr 26, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> If yours were loin cut then you did good...don't cook those past about where you did.


Thanks, I've seen both shoulder and loin here, but most are boneless so must be loin. I'll pay attention when buying them and cook accordingly. Thanks for the info, David.


----------



## disco (Apr 28, 2015)

Sure, make the rest of us look bad.

Those are great looking CSR.








Disco


----------



## gary s (Apr 28, 2015)

Another great cook by Adam   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 28, 2015)

Tasty looking ribs Adam! Nice smoke! 

POINTS!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> Sure, make the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Those are great looking CSR.
> 
> ...



I could never make you look bad , Disco.

These are pretty easy, anyone could make them great.




gary s said:


> Another great cook by Adam   :Looks-Great:         :points1:
> 
> 
> Gary




Thanks Gary



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking ribs Adam! Nice smoke!
> 
> POINTS!



Thanks Case


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 28, 2015)

Disco said:


> Sure, make the rest of us look bad.
> 
> Those are great looking CSR.
> 
> ...


I'm with ya Disco...we're not worthy.  ;)


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 29, 2015)

I've never seen that brand of Chinese beer here! Is that a Peking duck with a white head on the label??? ;)

I don't think I've ever seen CSRs here!


----------



## tigerregis (Apr 29, 2015)

My cutting instructor told us CSR's were 'invented' by a butcher who was 'long' on certain pork cuts.


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 29, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> I've never seen that brand of Chinese beer here! Is that a Peking duck with a white head on the label??? ;)
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen CSRs here!


Chinese??????

Come on


----------



## frosty (Apr 29, 2015)

Nice job!!! Mighty tempting.


----------



## jted (Apr 30, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Loin cut CSR you have to go by temp....Shoulder def probe tender.
> 
> Most of the ones we have here are loin...I look for the bone in loin if I can find them. I'm ways feeling up the plastic looking for the bone ones, way more juicy tender and flavorful imo.
> 
> Tasty meal Adam!


What bone would be in a cut from the loin? I always thought the bone piece from picture 1 was a blade bone cut .  When I cut my own from a Boston butt I use the boneless end.   Jted

Those do look tasty.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 30, 2015)

jted said:


> What bone would be in a cut from the loin? I always thought the bone piece from picture 1 was a blade bone cut .  When I cut my own from a Boston butt I use the boneless end.   Jted
> 
> Those do look tasty.


There's the bone side of the loin....Ever had bone in loin chops?     It's the area with the most flavor imo. 

Look at a diagram of a pig...CSR;s are cut from the sirloin end (rib end) Some will have no bone and some will have a little.


----------



## smokeymoake (Apr 30, 2015)

looks great !s that Green Giant shoe peg corn? I love it!


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 30, 2015)

Smokeymoake said:


> looks great !s that Green Giant shoe peg corn? I love it!



Thanks.

The corn is homegrown.   I cant stand canned corn.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2015)

missed this one... Nice CSR's  CF...................


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 30, 2015)

boykjo said:


> missed this one... Nice CSR's  CF...................Thumbs Up
> 
> :points:



Thanks I dont make them as often as I should.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2015)

CSR's are not easy to cook.....too hot too fast and  they will become chewy and dry......... those look great


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 30, 2015)

boykjo said:


> CSR's are not easy to cook.....too hot too fast and  they will become chewy and dry......... those look great



Cooked at 275.  Thats my majic temp.


----------



## manfjourde (May 4, 2015)

These look awesome, I'm new to smoking and am wondering if country style ribs taste much like ribs. Do they have a similar texture and taste? I saw some for a decent price and thought about getting them but was unsure.


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2015)

Not the same taste as ribs to me.   

Give it a shot.


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2015)

[h2]COUNTRY-STYLE RIBS BASICS[/h2]
Country-style ribs are cut from the sirloin or rib end of the pork loin. The meatiest variety of ribs, country-style ribs are sold either as “slabs” or in individual servings. These pork ribs are perfect for those who want to use a knife and fork.

Ribs are commonly prepared with either “wet” or “dry.” Ribs rubbed with a mixture of herbs and spices are called dry ribs. Such rubs can be applied just before barbecuing. Ribs basted with sauces during the barbecuing process are called wet ribs. For best results, brush ribs generously during the last 30 minutes of cooking.

[h4]PART OF THE PIG[/h4]


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

manfjourde said:


> These look awesome, I'm new to smoking and am wondering if country style ribs taste much like ribs. Do they have a similar texture and taste? I saw some for a decent price and thought about getting them but was unsure.


I was gonna say they are just like a center cut pork shop, well to me they are. The way the C Man can cook 'em though, they look tender as a tenderloin.


----------



## pc farmer (May 4, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I was gonna say they are just like a center cut pork shop, well to me they are. The way the C Man can cook 'em though, they look tender as a tenderloin.


You can see in the close up pic the meat fibers were loose.

These were very tender.


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> You can see in the close up pic the meat fibers were loose.
> 
> These were very tender.


Oooooo..... I knew it was something! Now I can say I like my CSR's just like my women!


----------



## boykjo (May 4, 2015)

Country-style ribs are cut from the blade end of the loin close to the pork shoulder. They are meatier than other rib cuts. They contain no rib bones, but are instead contain parts of the shoulder blade (scapula).

what Gary said


----------



## fwismoker (May 4, 2015)

What frustrates me is both cuts shoulder and loin have the same name....insane imo as it confuses folks new to Q

Call them pork shoulder ribs when it's the shoulder and when it's into the loin call them country style....there's gotta be some differential.   You got people on these websites asking if they need to cook them 3-2-1 for Pete's sake.


----------



## flyboys (May 4, 2015)

They looked great!  Where did you find the Yuengling BBQ sauce?  I never knew they made a sauce and absolutely have to try it now.


----------



## pc farmer (May 5, 2015)

Flyboys said:


> They looked great!  Where did you find the Yuengling BBQ sauce?  I never knew they made a sauce and absolutely have to try it now.


I think I got it at the Weis store.


----------



## markyque (May 5, 2015)

> What frustrates me is both cuts shoulder and loin have the same name....insane imo as it confuses folks new to Q


I learned this the hard way last weekend.  Thought I was smoking pork shoulder so I threw them in @ 275 degrees for 2.5 hours.  Tough and dry...had I realized they were loin cuts I would have pulled them at 145-150 degrees.


----------



## fwismoker (May 5, 2015)

MarkyQue said:


> I learned this the hard way last weekend.  Thought I was smoking pork shoulder so I threw them in @ 275 degrees for 2.5 hours.  Tough and dry...had I realized they were loin cuts I would have pulled them at 145-150 degrees.


It's a dumb generic name of a cut. CSRs are cut from various parts of the shoulder and various parts of the loin which is why i'd just use the name pork shoulder ribs and csr for the loin....NOT use the term interchangeably.

Try to pay attention to the packaging and the color. The shoulder will have more of a red color.


----------



## r23bbq (May 6, 2015)

Great job! that plate looks amazing c farmer! I'm hungry now!


----------



## sammysound (May 13, 2015)

wow, looks great

stupid question - what does csr stand for


----------



## pc farmer (May 13, 2015)

sammysound said:


> wow, looks great
> stupid question - what does csr stand for



Country style rib.


----------



## sammysound (May 13, 2015)

thank you


----------



## welshrarebit (May 13, 2015)

sammysound said:


> wow, looks great
> stupid question - what does csr stand for



Crosby, Stills and Rash!!! ;)


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 13, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Crosby, Stills and Rash!!! ;)



That should be Crabs, Stink and Rash...


----------



## foamheart (May 13, 2015)

Welshrarebit said:


> Crosby, Stills and Rash!!! ;)


That was after Young left the group.


----------



## joe black (May 14, 2015)

A little piece of trivia:

Crosby, Stills, Nash, and Young is the only 4 man group where each member had a #1 seller as a single.


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (May 15, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Got some CRS' for 1.99 a lb. I know not cheap but they looked good.
> 
> Got the mini basket loaded.
> 
> ...


YUM........Adam your CSR's looks amazing.  Now I'm hungry for country style ribs :o))


----------



## robcava (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful!!!!


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2015)

How I missed this I don't know. That looks great I never seen that sauce around here,I'll have to look for it though.Great looking meal


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 3, 2015)

robcava said:


> Beautiful!!!!


Thanks


tropics said:


> How I missed this I don't know. That looks great I never seen that sauce around here,I'll have to look for it though.Great looking meal


Thanks, they actually have 3 or 4 different flavors.


----------



## bgosnell151 (Aug 27, 2015)

If they say Center Cut Country Style Spare Ribs, are they from the shoulder or the loin?  Probably a newbie question, but rather not screw up Sunday dinner.


----------



## ndwildbill (Aug 27, 2015)

Great looking meal...super smoke on the CSR's!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 27, 2015)

Great smoke Adam.  I love CSRs.  Lots of good meat on them.  Yours turned out GOOD.







Gary


----------



## smokinvegasbaby (Aug 27, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Great smoke Adam.  I love CSRs.  Lots of good meat on them.  Yours turned out GOOD.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> Got some CRS' for 1.99 a lb. I know not cheap but they looked good.
> 
> Got the mini basket loaded.
> 
> ...





c farmer said:


> Thanks
> 
> Thanks, they actually have 3 or 4 different flavors.


your meal looks amazing Adam.....nice smoke.  Hey Laura girl!  be blessed you two.

Josie


----------



## californiasmoke (Sep 12, 2015)

Great looking Country Style Ribs Adam.

Reading through this, and also looking at other sites, I understand now that there are CSR cut from the butt/shoulder and ones cut from the Loin.  It looks like what Adam cooked were cut from the shoulder since you can see the y-shaped blade bone section.  Those have to be pretty similar to pork steaks -- which were a regular thing on the grill in the midwest when I was a kid.  My dad would grill them off, then put them in a pan of BBQ sauce and beer to steam.

Anyway, I picked up some loin CSRs yesterday and am going to cook them today.  I'm still running a 3 speed Traeger smoker, so I'll plan 2.5 to 3 hours on "smoke" (200-225 degrees), then pan them with some thinned q sauce (probably apple juice and bottled sauce) and let them steam for another hour or two until I get them to an IT of about 195.  I'll finish on the grate with a glaze for maybe 15 minutes just to set the sauce.

That's the game plan anyway, I'll post pics later.


----------



## californiasmoke (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is the end result.  I smoked them to 150* internal, then panned them with BBQ sauce thinned with pineapple juice and cooked them to about 180* internal.  Then back on the grill for 15 minutes with sauce to get it to set.  They had a great smokey taste, were moist and really tender.  Just about perfect.  I also tried a recipe I found on the web for "smoked mac-n-cheese" made with cheddar, parmesan, gouda and cream cheese.  I tweaked it slightly by adding a bit of chipotle powder and smoked salt, and topping it with a panko bacon crust.  It was tasty.













IMG_0109.jpg



__ californiasmoke
__ Sep 13, 2015


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 29, 2015)

I just found this thread while searching for CSR info. I was intrigued by TexasGal's post and went out and found some nice ones (with bones). I'm planning on making them this weekend, but now you all have me a little confused. What is "Probe Tender"? This is the first I"ve heard of that term....


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Where the probe of your therm slides in the meat like into hot butter.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 29, 2015)

Thanks, c farmer. Sounds simple enough. I suppose you take it up to the right IT and start checking. I'll bet that's why so many recipes tell you to take it past the target IT to say, 195 or 205 before pulling out or foiling...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2015)

Post your cook in a new thread.


----------

